# QMail will nicht, glaube ich



## meilon (3. Mai 2004)

Hi, ich habe nach dieser Anleitung: http://www.lifewithqmail.org/ (auf deutsch natürlich!) mir QMail installiert. Das ging auch ganz einfach, und erläuft jetzt auch. Naja, gehen tut er wenn ich mit PHP die [PHPF]mail[/PHPF] Funktion nutze und mir selber schicke  Ich möchte aber den Luxus, mit Outlook mails Senden und empfangen nutzen! Wenn ich ich in Ourlook XP nun als POP3 und SMTP Server die IP eingebe, findet er die Server. Aber bei der Authentifikation haperts   Wie soll ich mich denn da nun Anmelden, um Mails zu senden und zu empfangen.

mfg
Klink


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Mai 2004)

oh     mein    gott    

Je nachdem wie Du alles konfiguriert hast ...
Ein ungepatchtes Qmail sollte es Dir erlauben ganz einfach mit:

pop:
deinserver.de
smtp:
deinserver.de

username
passwort

oder
username@deinserver.de
passwort

Da es vermutlich ungepatcht ist würde ich überprüfen ob Du ein 'Offenes Mail Relay' bist (open mail relay = jeder kann ohne authentifikation über Deinen Server mails verschicken / bei Spammern sehr beliebt - könnte Dich viel Geld kosten)

Gepatchte Server sollten je nach Patch verschiedene Auth-Modi unterstützen, dazu müsstest Du wissen was Du getan hast und im Mail-Klienten halt richtig einstellen.


----------



## meilon (4. Mai 2004)

Also: Ich habe die verschiedenen Benutzernamen und passwöerter probiert, ohne erfolg. zudem hab ich ja nur die *lokale* IP, weil das Ding nur 5 meter von mir weg steht! Ich werde heute nachmittag mal schaun wo ich passende Patches herbekomme. Wenn du mir, bevor ich aus der Schule komme, eine gute Seite liefern kannst, wäre ich dir Dankbar. Ich werds schon gepatcht bekommen! (Was sowviel heißt, ich meld mich garantiert nochmal )

mfg
Klink


----------



## meilon (4. Mai 2004)

So, ich glaube ich habe gefunden was ich brauche. Nur weiß ich nicht was ich damit anstellen soll! 
Infoseite: http://freshmeat.net/projects/uqmail/?branch_id=46762&release_id=159463
Wohl die wichtige Datei: http://night.rdslink.ro/dudu/qmail/2004_05_02/dudu_2004_05_02.diff

Nur was soll ich jetzt wie machen, damit ich mein qmail gepatchd bekomme?

mfg
Klink


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Mai 2004)

http://www.linux-magazin.de/Artikel/ausgabe/1998/09/Einsteiger/einsteiger6.html

Patch und Diff sind Deine Freunde 

Hmm bisher habe ich nur mit 'patch' gearbeitet.


----------



## meilon (4. Mai 2004)

Danke, aber damit kann ich nichts anfangen! Ist den der "Patch" wie ich ihn oben beschrieben habe der Richige? Wie patche ich denn nun Qmail? Welches ist denn die "alte Datei", wie sie auf der Seite erklärt wurde? Gibt es einen einfachereren Patch, ich brauch ja die meisten Extras nicht! plz Help!

mfg
Klink

PS: Habe netqmail 1.05, ucspi tcp 0.88 und daemontools 0.76 installiert mit Suse 9.0


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. Mai 2004)

Omg, wenn du selbst simples Patchen von Sourcecode nicht hinbekommst, solltest du lieber Abstand von einem MTA nehmen.

Für qmail sind aber auch noch eine ganze Reihe anderer Patchs recht wichtig - bei Postfix haste dieses "gepatche"  jedenfalls nicht. Soll nicht heißen, dass qmail schlecht(er) ist, aber Pfix für Einsteiger vielleicht sinnvoller.


----------



## meilon (4. Mai 2004)

Der Sourcecode ist in /usr/local/src/netqmail-1.05 aber da ist nochmal der Ordner mit dem selben Namen aber mit dem ganzen Source. Ich habe mich jetzt für diesen Patch entschieden: http://members.elysium.pl/brush/qmail-smtpd-auth/ sagt mir, ist das das was ich brauche? Wo müssen die Dateien rein, welche befehle muss ich anwenden? Ich bitte euch, helft mir!

Und Arne, wenn ich nie lerne einen Sourcecode zu patchen, dann brauch ich ja alles nicht. Du hast bestimmt auch mal klein Angefangen und ich bitte euch nur um eure Hilfe

mfg
Klink


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Mai 2004)

Dazu solltest Du erst einmal wissen was dieses 'patchen' ist. Meist wird mit einer Patch Datei bzw. einer Diff Datei der original Quellcode abgeändert und danach wie gewohnt kompiliert.

Patchen mit einer .patch-Datei läuft z. b. so:


```
patch -d /qmail-source < auth.patch
```
oder

```
patch -d /qmail-source < auth.diff
```

Wichtig ist die Readme zu lesen, falls man noch .c- und/oder .h-Dateien in den Source-Ordner kopieren muss!


----------



## meilon (4. Mai 2004)

aha, wieder was gelernt! Ich habs jetzt aber auch ohne patchen hinbekommen. Jetzt kann ich mit Outlook Mails senden, aber keine empfangen:

Hi. This is the qmail-send program at mail.gmx.net.
I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following addresses. This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out.

<klink@klink.homelinux.net>: 83.129.184.118_does_not_like_recipient./Remote_host_said:_554_<klink@klink.homelinux.net>:_Relay_access_denied/Giving_up_on_83.129.184.118./

Wieso kommt die mail nicht durch? Oder muss ich doch patchen?

mfg
Klink


----------



## meilon (4. Mai 2004)

ok, überzeugt, steige um auf postfix


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Mai 2004)

Der Fehler ist unmissverständlich 
Irgendwo ist etwas noch nicht richtig eingestellt.
Scheinbar ist doch ein Auth-Patch bereits im qmail ... *wunder*

was sagt Deine /var/log/maillog ?
und die rcpthosts-Datei?


Mir kommt gerade ein ganz übler Verdacht... ist der Mailserver auf einem lokalen System bei Dir zuhause? Dann kannst Du selbst keine Mails nach aussen schicken oder empfangen. Das läuft nur über einen vollwertigen Webserver.


----------



## meilon (5. Mai 2004)

ja, er *lief* auf einem Rechner im LAN. Jetzt *läuft* Postfix im LAN und damit kann ich mails senden und empfangen. Ist ja praktischerweise bei SuSE 9.0 Prof schon dabei. Aber danke für die Hilfe!

mfg
Klink


----------



## meilon (5. Mai 2004)

Brauche doch nochmal Hilfe, aber zu Postfix:

Ich habe mehrere User am PC eingerichtet für die Mails. Jetzt kann ich aber nur mails an mich und root schicken. Muss ich die Leute einer Gruppe hinzufügen? Habe schon aliase erstellt, die haben es aber nicht gebracht. Hier die Antwort die ich immer erhalte:
	
	
	



```
This is the Postfix program at host klink.homelinux.net.

I'm sorry to have to inform you that the message returned
below could not be delivered to one or more destinations.

For further assistance, please send mail to <postmaster>

If you do so, please include this problem report. You can delete your own text from the message returned below.

			The Postfix program

<darc_circle@klink.homelinux.net>: unknown user: "darc_circle"
```
mfg
Klink

PS: Wo steht die obige Datei, damit ich deren Text ändern kann?


----------

